# Compilazione manuale kernel = un sacco di errori! [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Ho installato Gentoo compilando il kernel senza genkernel, documentandomi prima abbastanza bene sulle caratteristiche della mia macchina (notebook Acer Aspire 1307LC, AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (1800Mhz), 30GB Ultra ATA/100 HDD, Memory 512MB, 15" XGA TFT LCD).

Allora, questa è la configurazione del mio kernel:

```
.: Linux Kernel v2.6.18-gentoo-r6 Configuration :.

    Code maturity level options --->

      [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

    General setup --->

      [*] Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap)

      [*] System V IPC

      [*] Sysctl support

      [*] Kernel .config support

      [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

      [*] Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!)

    Loadable module support --->

      [*] Enable loadable module support

      [*]   Module unloading

      [*]     Forced module unloading

      [*]   Automatic kernel module loading

    Block layer --->

          IO Schedulers --->

            <*> Anticipatoey I/O scheduler

            <*> Deadline I/O scheduler

            <*> CFQ I/O scheduler

                Default I/O scheduler (Deadline) --->

    Processor type and features --->

          Processor family (Athlon/Duron/K7)

          Preemption Model (No forced Preemption (Server)) --->

      [*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

      [*]   IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

      [*] Machine Check Exception

      <*>   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4

      [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

      [*] Use register arguments

      [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode

          Timer frequency (1000HZ) --->

      [*] Compat VDSO support (NEW)

    Power management options (ACPI, APM) --->

      --- Power Management support

      [*]  Software Suspend

          ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support --->

            [*] ACPI Support

            <*>   AC Adapter

            <*>   Battery

            <M>   Button

            <M>   Video

            <M>   Fan

            <M>   Processor

            <M>     Thermal Zone

            (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

          CPU Frequency scaling --->

            [*] CPU Frequency scaling

            <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

                  Default CPUfreq governor (performance) --->

            ---   'performance' governor

            <*>   'powersave' governor

            <M>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

            <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

            <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

            ---   CPUfreq processor drivers

            <*>   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!

            ---   shared options

      Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

      --- PCI support

            PCI access mode (Any) --->

      [*]   PCI Express support

          PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support --->

            <*> PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

            ---   32-bit CardBus support

            ---   PC-card bridges

            <*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

    Executable file formats --->

      [*] Kernel support for ELF binaries

    Networking --->

      --- Networking support

          Networking options --->

            <*> Packet socket

            [*] TCP/IP networking

      <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

      [ ]     Enable full debugging output

      <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    Device drivers --->

      Generic Driver Options --->

        [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

        [*] Prevent firmware from being built

        <M> Userspace firmware loading support

      Plug and Play support --->

        [*] Plug and Play support

        ---   Protocols

        [*]   Plug and Play ACPI support (EXPERIMENTAL)

      Block Devices --->

        <*> Normal floppy disk support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (16)  Default number of RAM disks (NEW)

        (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

        (1024) Default RAM disk block size (bytes) (NEW)

        [*]   Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

      ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

        <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

        <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

        ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

        <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

        [*]     Use multi-mode by default

        <M>     PCMCIA IDE support

        <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

        <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support

        ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes

        <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

        [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

        [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

        <*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

        [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

        [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

        <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support

      SCSI device support --->

        --- SCSI device support

        [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

        ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

        <*>   SCSI disk support

              SCSI low-level drivers  --->

                <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

      Network device support --->

        [*] Network device support

            Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

              [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

              ---   Generic Media Independent Interface device support

              [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

              <M>   Intel(R) PRO/100+ support

              <*>   VIA Rhine support

              [*]     Use MMIO instead of PIO

              [*]     Use RX Polling (NAPI)

            Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

              [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

              ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

              ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

              ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

              <*>   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

      Input device support --->

        --- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)

        ---   Userland interfaces

        ---   Mouse interface

        [*]     Provide legacy /dev/psaux device

        (1024)  Horizontal screen resolution

        (768)   Vertical screen resolution

        <*>   Event interface

        ---   Input Device Drivers

        ---   Keyboards  --->

        [*]   Mouse  --->

            Hardware I/O ports  --->

              --- Serial I/O support          

      Character device --->

        [*] Virtual Terminal

            Serial drivers  --->

              --- 8250/16550 and compatible serial support

        <*> /dev/nvram support

        <M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

        <M> Generic /devrtc emulation

        [*]   Extended RTC operation

        <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

        <*>   VIA chipset support

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

        <*>   Savage Video Cards

      I2C support --->

        --- IC2 support

        <*>   I2C device interface

              I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

                <*> VIA 82C596/82C686/823x

      Graphic support --->

        [*] Enable firmware EDID (NEW)

        <*> Support for frame buffer devices

        ---   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

        <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

                VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->

        <*> S3 Savage support

        [*]   Enable DDC2 Support

            Console display driver support  --->

              --- VGA text console

              [*]   Video mode selection support

              <*> Framebuffer Console support

        [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

      Sound --->

        <*> Sound card support

          Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

            <*>   Sequencer support

            <M>     Sequencer dummy client

            <M>   OSS Mixer API

            <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

            [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

            [*]   OSS Sequencer API

            <M>   RTC Timer support

            [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer

            [*]   Support old ALSA API

            Generic devices  --->

              <M> Virtual MIDI soundcard

            PCI devices  --->

              <*> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

              <*> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems

      USB support --->

        <*> Support for Host-side USB

        ---   Miscellaneous USB options

        [*]   USB device filesystem

        ---   USB Host Controller Drivers

        <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

        <*>   OHCI HCD support

        <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

        ---   USB Device Class drivers

        --- NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

        --- may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

        <*> USB Mass Storage support

        --- USB Input Devices

        <*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

        [*]   HID input layer support

        [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

        [*] Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support

        --- USB Imaging devices

        --- USB port drivers

    File systems --->

      <*> Second extended fs support

      <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

      [*]   Ext3 extended attributes

      [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists

      [*]     Ext3 Security Labels

      <*> Reiserfs support

      [*]   ReiserFS extended attributes

      [*]     ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists

      [*]     ReiserFS Security Labels

      [*] Inotify file change notification support

      [*]   Inotify support for userspace (NEW)

          CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->

            <*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

            [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

            [*]   Transparent decompression extension

          DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

            <M> MSDOS fs support

            <M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

            (850) Default codepage for FAT

            (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

            <M> NTFS file system support

          Pseudo filesystems  --->

            --- /proc file system support

            [*]   /proc/kcore support

            [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

          Miscellaneous filesystems  --->

            <*> Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs)

          Network File Systems  --->

            <*> NFS file system support

            [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support

            <*> SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)

            <*> CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers)

          Native Language Support  --->

            --- Base native language support

            (iso8859-15) Default NLS Option

            <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

            <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

            <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

            <*>   NLS UTF8

    Kernel hacking --->

      [*] Magic SysRq key

      [*] Enable unused/obsolete exported symbols (NEW)

      [*] Kernel debugging

      (14)   Kernel log buffer size(16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (NEW)

      [*]    Detect Soft Lockups (NEW)

      [*] Force gcc to inline functions marked 'inline' (NEW)

      --- Page alloc debug is incompatible with Software Suspend on i386

    Security options --->

      [*] Enable different security models

      <M>   Default Linux Capabilities

    Cryptographic options --->

      --- Cryptographic API

      [*]   HMAC support

      <*>   MD5 digest algorithm

      <*>   SHA1 digest algorithm

      <*>   SHA256 digest algorithm

      <*>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms

      <*>   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms

      ---   ARC4 cipher algorithm

      <*>   CRC32c CRC algorithm

    Library routines --->

      <M> CRC-CCITT functions

      <M> CRC16 functions

      --- CRC32 functions

      <M> CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check
```

Questo il mio /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext3       defaults,noatime     1 2

    /dev/hda2   none      swap       sw                   0 0

    /dev/hda3   /         reiserfs   noatime              0 1

  

    proc        /proc     proc       defaults             0 0

    shm         /dev/shm  tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

   

    /dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

e questo il mio grub.conf:

```
default 0

    timeout 5

    

    title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 video=savagefb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60

    

    title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6 (Rescue)

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb
```

Gli errori che mi vengono dati all'avvio sono:

```
#Prima del boot vero e proprio (cioè l'elenco di operazioni seguite da [ ok ]):

udevsend[501]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[495]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[496]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[499]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[497]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[498]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[500]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[508]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[507]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[510]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[509]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[514]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[515]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[511]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[512]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[501]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[503]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[505]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[504]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[506]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[513]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[516]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

udevsend[502]: main: error getting socket: Adress family not supported by protocol

#Dopo il boot vero e proprio:

* Starting udevd ...

udevd[671]: init_udev_socket: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

udevd[671]: main: error initializing udevd socket: Illegal seek [ !! ]

...

* Activating EVMS ...

FATAL: Module dm_mod not found.

Engine: Unable to open the control node for Device-Mapper. The Engine will run without Device-Mapper support.

Engine: Unable to open the Engine lock file /var/lock evms-engine: Read-only file system. The Engine is not protected against other instances of the Engine being opened at the same time. [ ok ]

...

* Checking root filesystem ...

Failed to open the device '/dev/hda3': No such file or directory

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance [ !! ]

```

come se non bastasse se faccio

```
reboot
```

 mi viene risposto

```
shutdown: /dev/initctl: No such file or directory

init: /dev/initctl: No such file or directory
```

.

Non so dove sbattere la testa...

----------

## Kernel78

Spero di non risultarti troppo antipatico o di fare la figura del saccente ma è evidente che non hai ancora le competenze per cimentarti in quest'impresa ...

Ti suggerirei di usare genkernel per creare un kernel funzionante, dopo esserti accertato che funzioni lanci un bel make menuconfig e ti guardi come è configurato spulciandoti tutte le opzioni abilitate. Una volta che hai un bel kernel funzionante puoi provare a modificarlo (poco per volta e mai a caso).

Suggerimento: la configurazione del kernel non si posta come hai fatto tu ma si prende il file .config (o se è abilitato trovi in /proc/config.gz il config del kernel in esecuzione), lo si passa attraverso il comando che ho nella firma per togliere i tantissimi commenti e lo si posta.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me il problema non è del kernel ma di udev che non è installato correttamente. molto probabilmente ti mancano dei device importanti in /dev.

io farei così:

boot live cd, mount della root,  copia  /dev/* in tuaroot/dev. 

a questo punto udev non dovrebbe più lamentarsi.

edit: per la copia devi usare cp -a non solo cp.

----------

## canduc17

Per Kernel 78: non è questione di essere saccente, ma così non mi aiuti...E' chiaro che ho dei problemi, è la prima volta che lo faccio, se non ne avessi avuti non avrei creato il topic. Ho già compilato con genkernel un sacco di volte e le impostazioni che ho scelto per la configurazione manuale le ho prese proprio dalle impostazioni settate da genkernel (togliendo, oltre ai driver inutili, anche tutte quelle cose che, leggendo l'help di menuconfig, mi sembravano superflue). Se ci sono modui strani è perchè mi servono per far girare programmi come Rosegarden, che richiedono una configurazione del kernel particolare...Ok per il file .config, non lo sapevo.

Per Ic3M4N: ho provato la tua soluzione, ma i devices ci sono e infatti mi chiede se li voglio sovrascrivere...Ho risposto no e (ovviamente) al riavvio, mi dava gli stessi errori di prima...

----------

## Scen

Cercando con Google, la prima voce che salta fuori è una discussione del forum di Gentoo, che secondo me contiene la risoluzione al tuo problema.

Nel menù Networking -> Networking options hai abilitato "built-in" la voce

```

<*> Unix domain sockets

```

?

----------

## lucapost

.http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html

Qui puoi trovare sicuramente un notebook  con caratteristiche hardware simili alle tue, qualcuno usa pubblicare anche la sua configurazione del kernel, ad esempio questo: http://www.nervous.it/hw/linux_aspire1300xv.html

Potrebbe essere un buon punto di partenza, anche se meno istruttivo rispetto a farselo tutto da soli.

Aggiorna la firma.

----------

## canduc17

No, non l'ho proprio selezionata, perchè nell'help di menuconfig dice che è utile solo per chi lavora in embedded.

Questo è il mio file .config dopo aver tolto i commenti:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> No, non l'ho proprio selezionata, perchè nell'help di menuconfig dice che è utile solo per chi lavora in embedded.

 

```

CONFIG_UNIX:

If you say Y here, you will include support for Unix domain sockets;

sockets are the standard Unix mechanism for establishing and

accessing network connections.  Many commonly used programs such as

the X Window system and syslog use these sockets even if your

machine is not connected to any network.  Unless you are working on

an embedded system or something similar, you therefore definitely

want to say Y here.

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module will be

called unix.  Note that several important services won't work

correctly if you say M here and then neglect to load the module.

Say Y unless you know what you are doing.

```

Forse hai capito l'opposto, qui dice che a meno che non si lavori su sistemi embedded, bisogna sempre dare Y, e inoltre di compilarlo staticamente, altrimenti diversi importanti servizi non funzioneranno  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Cavolo, hai ragione!

A furia di leggere gli help mi sono rimbambito e ho letto quello che mi pareva...

Ma adesso come faccio che se cerco di lanciare make menuconfig mi dice che gli mancano le librerie ncurses? (Conta che sono sempre in "modalità provvisoria")

----------

## Scen

Uhm... molto strano. Il pacchetto  sys-libs/ncurses dovrebbe risultare installato! 

Casomai prova con un

```

emerge --oneshot -av ncurses

```

e ridai make menuconfig.

Se ancora non ti funziona, posta l'errore preciso che ti salta fuori.

----------

## Kernel78

A me ha detto che mancavano le ncurses una volta che per sbaglio ho tentato di fare make menuconfig da utente normale ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Per Kernel 78: non è questione di essere saccente, ma così non mi aiuti...E' chiaro che ho dei problemi, è la prima volta che lo faccio, se non ne avessi avuti non avrei creato il topic. Ho già compilato con genkernel un sacco di volte e le impostazioni che ho scelto per la configurazione manuale le ho prese proprio dalle impostazioni settate da genkernel (togliendo, oltre ai driver inutili, anche tutte quelle cose che, leggendo l'help di menuconfig, mi sembravano superflue).

 

Ma se non scrivi le operazioni che hai fatto, caro mio, kernel78 non può immaginarsele.   :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Ragazzi, era un casino: non andava emerge e non riuscivo a ricompilare il kernel con quel maledetto modulo.

Allora ho usato il metodo dell'informatico: ho reinstallato tutto!

Questa volta però ho incluso

```
Networking --->

  Networking options --->

    <*>   Unix domain sockets
```

e meraviglie delle meraviglie: FUNZIONA!

Grazie a tutti, soprattutto a Scen che ha centrato subito il problema!

Ciao!

----------

## Kernel78

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Allora ho usato il metodo dell'informatico: ho reinstallato tutto!

 

 :Shocked:  guarda che quello non è il metodo dell'informatico, quello è il metodo dell'utonto windows rassegnato ad un sistema alieno ...

Il metodo dell'informatico comporta la comprensione e la risoluzione dell'errore  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Certo, lo so: era ironico...

----------

## X-Drum

ciao canduc17, se vuoi approfondire la cosa, sebbene tu abbia risolto il problema ti consiglio 

un'ottimo libro se non lo ha gia fatto nessuno, che è stato da poco rilasciato gratuitamente:

Linux Kernel in a Nutshell

è una lettura da non trascurare sia per chi conosce già le procedure comuni di compilazione

del kernel sia per chi è alle prime armi, ciao!

----------

## canduc17

Grazie, non lo conoscevo...

Ci darò un'occhiata!

----------

